# I realised that my DD is my xmas wish



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

DD has been with us for 4 1/2 months.  It has been a slow burn (with a few bumps in the road) in relation to bonding and me feeling like she really is mine.

Yesterday DD and I went to our toddler group xmas party.  Santa asked DD what she'd like santa to bring,  she asked for Minnie mouse.  He then turned to me and asked what my xmas wish would be.  I know this sounds really corny but I honestly filled up,  I realised at that moment that my xmas wish is my DD.  After our very long and difficult journey to have a second child I have the most lovely little girl (we have a BC already).  If I could wave a magic wand and produce a second birth child I wouldn't because it wouldn't me my lovely DD.  

It may seem stupid to some but it is such a relief to feel like this.  I have spent many weeks and months "faking it".  Throughout our training and home study I constantly worried that an adopted child wouldn't feel like ours and for quite a while she didn't.  All of a sudden it hit me,  she is ours and I wouldn't swap her for anything.  Last year my xmas wish was for a lovely child to be matched to us,  this year I know that my wish was granted.  DD is the bestest xmas prezzie ever and I'm so, so happy and relieved to feel that way.  

Dealing with day to day life in adoption is hard but it gets easier once the love grows.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

What a lovely post and I'm so glad you got your Xmas wish xxxx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm so pleased your wish came true in time for Christmas and you can count your blessings this year. Lovely to read and well done for working so hard on getting to this happy point. 
Gettina
Xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

What a lovely post, it does just hit you all of a sudden doesn't it, I know with our son I felt for such a long time that we were just playing at being a family, then one day in our local bank I was queuing to use the machine and DS when and sat on a stool next to a keyboard in the middle of the bank and one of the bank staff came and told him off, I was so incensed, he was just sitting quietly and if they don't want people to sit there don't gave it out in the middle of the bank, I had a strop at her, don't know who was more surprised myself or my son, and that's when it hit me he was mine and I would do anything to protect him.

Sorry bit of a woffle there!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

What a beautiful post. Merry Christmas Mummy


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

What a wonderful post! Thank you for sharing this, wishing you & your family a Merry Christmas x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Lovely post, hope you have a perfect first christmas as a new family.

This time of year makes us reflect for all sorts of reasons (good and bad) but DH and I keep holding onto the hope that 'this time next year' we will be visiting santa's grotto with our little christmas wish too    x


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

*Jules11* So lovely to read your post, you've brought tears to my eyes. Very happy for you and your family. Thank you for sharing. Wishing you a very Merry Christmas!

Artichoke
Xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Three Cheers!


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for all of the lovely replies,  it's so nice to speak to people who understand the significance of feeling like a real mummy when we are dealing with so many adoption issues.  

Hope it makes those in the early days of placement feel ok if their isn't an instant "i'm mummy to this child" feeling.  It is ok for it to take time for the "real" mummy/daddy feelings to really kick in and it is such a relief when it does. It also makes it easier to deal with the less desirable behaviours our children sometimes display.  

Hope all of your new mummy/daddies or very soon to be mummies/daddies have a wonderful xmas and an amazing new year.

Jules xx


----------

